# EU invoice with VAT on it



## marcin (28 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I got an invoice from Germany and they put VAT on it, The same thing happens with some companies form Poland etc.

I know that the VAT in this case should be 0, but since it is there, what should I do? Should I just put it in to the vat return as normal vat form irleand?

Thank you


----------



## callybags (28 Jan 2009)

If it was a service and it was supplied in Germany then they are obliged to charge VAT. You will need to register as a foreign trader and claim it back. I had to go through this procedure for a course attended in The Netherlands.


----------



## marcin (28 Jan 2009)

It wasn't a sevice, I was a product. I know that they are obligated, But I'm asking what to do if they still sending invoice with VAT on it?


----------



## Caveat (28 Jan 2009)

Are you registered for VAT?

If so - give them your VAT no. and ask for credit note/new invoice.

If not, you have to pay it.


----------



## deargas (28 Jan 2009)

> If it was a service and it was supplied in Germany then they are obliged to charge VAT. You will need to register as a foreign trader and claim it back. I had to go through this procedure for a course attended in The Netherlands.


not quite right. It all depends on what the invoice was for, and where the service / product was provided.

Invoices should really be sent back to the supplier, with your VAT number and ask them to provide you with a zero rated invoice.

see these links for more info
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/leaflets/distance-sales-eu.html
http://www.ros.ie/PublisherServlet/info/faq_vecomm


----------



## marcin (28 Jan 2009)

Yes, I'm registered for VAT. I bought Computer in Poland. And have it shipped to Irladn. So the destimation of use is Ireland.

The Garman example is porbably diferent and complicated. As it is a Hosting service, So The service is porvided in Germany so the Vat on the invoice is right in this case (I THINK)


----------



## contemporary (28 Jan 2009)

marcin said:


> Yes, I'm registered for VAT. I bought Computer in Poland. And have it shipped to Irladn. So the destimation of use is Ireland.
> 
> The Garman example is porbably diferent and complicated. As it is a Hosting service, So The service is porvided in Germany so the Vat on the invoice is right in this case (I THINK)



I use a danish company for a Software as a service product, they dont charge me danish vat as i have provided them with a eu vat number


----------



## marcin (29 Jan 2009)

Good for you.
Question is what shoud I do when company charged me VAT and dont want to give me 0 Vat invoice.

Can I just pay it and show in my vat return?


----------



## Caveat (29 Jan 2009)

marcin said:


> Good for you.
> Question is what shoud I do when company charged me VAT and dont want to give me 0 Vat invoice.


 
I don't understand.  Why would you pay it?

You say you are registered for VAT - correct?

If so, you do not pay VAT on EU imports.

Therefore, advise the company of your VAT no. and, as above, tell them to scrap/credit existing invoice and issue a new 0 rated invoice.

If they don't want to give you a 0 rated invoice ask them why exactly.


----------



## capall (29 Jan 2009)

To claim back German vat you would have to do it by apply directly to the german vat authorities,you can't put  it through your Irish vat return.

It would be alot simpler to get them to reissue an invoice at zero vat,I presume you haven't paid it


----------



## Nige (29 Jan 2009)

capall said:


> To claim back German vat you would have to do it by apply directly to the german vat authorities,you can't put it through your Irish vat return.
> 
> It would be alot simpler to get them to reissue an invoice at zero vat,I presume you haven't paid it


 
Foreign VAT authorities will NOT refund you VAT that you should not have been charged.


----------



## moviestar (29 Jan 2009)

Who organised the transport of the goods to Ireland?  Was it you or the supplier?  If you organised the transport you will need to prove to the supplier that the goods have in fact left Poland in order for them to charge the 0% rate.  You should be able to get sufficient from the freight forwarder.


----------



## marcin (29 Jan 2009)

That all sound so simple. But what they told me was that for them to give me 0 Vat invoice they must get special VAT number, to get that they must go to the office, fill some papers and then wait some time.
It's not like in Ireland. Here your VAT number is EU VAT number. In Poland for exapmple They must apply for EU VAT no, even if they have Polish VAT on already.

Anyway, They won't do it for me. So What should I do with that Invoice (Tha was my question in the beginning


----------



## computerman (29 Jan 2009)

Pay for the amt due less the vat. In the meantime return a copy of the invoice along with your vat cert to the provider. Instruct them to reinvoice with a 0 rated invoice.  They can verify your vat number with your address on the eu vat web site.

I regularly have this problem with companies in Poland and Romania.  My problem is further compounded by the fact that I use my own name as my company name.  Eastern European business' seem to have a problem with this.


----------

